# Gallo Needs to be dealt for a big



## Da Grinch

simple .

i like him , but while i believe the knicks will ultimately get melo(probably for eddy, wilson and AR) with melo or without him the center spot is giving the team no production and they can only go so far with that situation.

wilson is basically better than him right now , and there is guarantee that will change anytime soon or ever.


----------



## Bogg

I'm not convinced that the Knicks should be basing everything around getting Carmelo on the cheap. If the offer consists of a rotation guy and a project I have to believe that Denver just looks elsewhere to a contender willing to risk him leaving(like Dallas). Obviously we won't know exactly how serious Carmelo is about passing up that extension until the deadline passes, personally,I think that if he winds up in a decent situation outside of New York he'll re-sign. In the event that the Knicks don't manage to land Carmelo, I'm pretty sure that they could do well for themselves by signing Marc Gasol in free agency, moving Amare back to his natural 4 spot, and Chandler into a 6th man role. In fact, if Denver insists on half the team for Melo, they may be better off just sitting pat and going after Gasol instead.


----------



## seifer0406

I would try to get Luis Scola. The Rockets aren't going anywhere and Scola being 30(31) doesn't fit in their plans for the future. He rebounds and can hit the mid range jumper and should fit nicely next to Amare.


----------



## Bogg

seifer0406 said:


> I would try to get Luis Scola. The Rockets aren't going anywhere and Scola being 30(31) doesn't fit in their plans for the future. He rebounds and can hit the mid range jumper and should fit nicely next to Amare.


Scola just signed a largeish five-year contract with the Rockets and would have to be traded for in the middle of a career year. Marc Gasol is an unrestricted free agent this coming summer. Gasol's the play.


----------



## 29380

Bogg said:


> Scola just signed a largeish five-year contract with the Rockets and would have to be traded for in the middle of a career year. Marc Gasol is an *unrestricted *free agent this coming summer. Gasol's the play.


I wish, he is restricted and I doubt Memphis lets him walk.


----------



## seifer0406

Bogg said:


> Scola just signed a largeish five-year contract with the Rockets and would have to be traded for in the middle of a career year. Marc Gasol is an unrestricted free agent this coming summer. Gasol's the play.


Scola's salary is in the 8-10 mil range and it's a bargain for what he does. He's a finesse guy so he is more likely to last well into his mid 30s. Scola also hasn't missed a game since he entered the league in 07' so in my opinion he is exactly what the Knicks need.

As for Gasol all signs points to him being one of Memphis core players. New York certainly has no chance of trading Gallo for him as Memphis already have Gay as its SF for the future.

Another guy the Knicks can go after is Gerald Wallace for obvious reasons. His rebounding and perimeter defense are both needed in NY.

Theres also guys like Jason Thompson or Andray Blatche but in my opinion neither guys provide immediate help for the Knicks. Thompson is still raw and Blatche has character issues.


----------



## Da Grinch

Bogg said:


> I'm not convinced that the Knicks should be basing everything around getting Carmelo on the cheap. If the offer consists of a rotation guy and a project I have to believe that Denver just looks elsewhere to a contender willing to risk him leaving(like Dallas). Obviously we won't know exactly how serious Carmelo is about passing up that extension until the deadline passes, personally,I think that if he winds up in a decent situation outside of New York he'll re-sign. In the event that the Knicks don't manage to land Carmelo, I'm pretty sure that they could do well for themselves by signing Marc Gasol in free agency, moving Amare back to his natural 4 spot, and Chandler into a 6th man role. In fact, if Denver insists on half the team for Melo, they may be better off just sitting pat and going after Gasol instead.


if they don't land melo they still need a center .

the knicks roster basically is this 
amare is the star and doing a great job
felton is doing very well 18 , 9 and 2 steals is basically all star level.
that fields has been able to provide to so much so soon is awesome
gallo and chandler have been good as well , but chandler has been better on both sides of the ball.

then you have douglas and williams off the bench providing decent minutes.

every1 else has been unproductive or so limited in their abilities they aren't deserving of big minutes.

it is always ideal if you can play your best 5 players at the same time especially if there is a lack of duplication in what they can produce.

basically gallo fields and chandler are small forwards, fields can swing to the 2, and chandler is showing he can play the 4 ...but amare plays there meaning usually the knicks have to small to wilson there , not always a good idea.

its best if one of those 3 small forwards goes for a center, possibly a true shooting guard as well.

logically you trade the guy with the most trade value who is the least productive ...that would be danilo


----------



## Bogg

Knicks4life said:


> I wish, he is restricted and I doubt Memphis lets him walk.


I'm pretty sure he's unrestricted, he was a second round draft pick that signed a three year contract, there's no qualifying offer involved unless I'm mistaken. 



seifer0406 said:


> Scola's salary is in the 8-10 mil range and it's a bargain for what he does. He's a finesse guy so he is more likely to last well into his mid 30s. Scola also hasn't missed a game since he entered the league in 07' so in my opinion he is exactly what the Knicks need.


I'm not disputing that it'd be great for the Knicks to get him, but they'd have to give up a whole bunch for the guy in a trade, Morey isn't going to give him away. Scola will also be 30 by the time the season's over and may just be on a hot streak and playing over his head right now, not sure it's the time to trade for him. 



seifer0406 said:


> As for Gasol all signs points to him being one of Memphis core players. New York certainly has no chance of trading Gallo for him as Memphis already have Gay as its SF for the future.


.......which is why you sign him in free agency.


----------



## Juggernaut

Marc is a RFA this season...


----------



## seifer0406

Bogg said:


> I'm pretty sure he's unrestricted, he was a second round draft pick that signed a three year contract, there's no qualifying offer involved unless I'm mistaken.
> 
> .......which is why you sign him in free agency.


According to nba.com Marc Gasol is a restricted free agent. I don't know why that is but that's what it is. The Knicks have a chance of getting him but right now all signs point to the Grizzlies trying to re-sign him.



> I'm not disputing that it'd be great for the Knicks to get him, but they'd have to give up a whole bunch for the guy in a trade, Morey isn't going to give him away. Scola will also be 30 by the time the season's over and may just be on a hot streak and playing over his head right now, not sure it's the time to trade for him.


The Knicks are not asking Houston to give Scola away. They are trading away Gallo who is a very talented young player. The type of guy that a team that's rebuilding needs. As for Scola's performance the guy has always been that type of player, a rugged PF that does all the little things. His usage rate is high this year because of the make up of the team and you're not getting him for him to average 20 PPG. What you get is a guy that rebounds, passes, hustles, and can hit the mid range jumper to spread the floor for Amare. Scola has always done these things since he entered the league, that's not going to change just because he moves to another team.


----------



## 29380

Do you thinks the Kings would be willing to do Curry for Dalembert?


----------



## Bogg

seifer0406 said:


> According to nba.com Marc Gasol is a restricted free agent. I don't know why that is but that's what it is. The Knicks have a chance of getting him but right now all signs point to the Grizzlies trying to re-sign him.


Well, a quick search on the internet shows all reports at the time he signed the deal as it just being a straight-up three year deal, but multiple sources have him as a restricted free agent this coming summer. It makes absolutely no sense for him to be restricted, but it's certainly appearing that way. Goofy.


EDIT: Restricted free agency automatically kicks in for free agents with three or fewer years in the league. I blanked on that, my mistake. 





seifer0406 said:


> The Knicks are not asking Houston to give Scola away. They are trading away Gallo who is a very talented young player. The type of guy that a team that's rebuilding needs. As for Scola's performance the guy has always been that type of player, a rugged PF that does all the little things. His usage rate is high this year because of the make up of the team and you're not getting him for him to average 20 PPG. What you get is a guy that rebounds, passes, hustles, and can hit the mid range jumper to spread the floor for Amare. Scola has always done these things since he entered the league, that's not going to change just because he moves to another team.


I just can't see trading a 22-year old building block from a young team for a soon-to-be 31 year-old big when neither iteration of the Knicks would be a contender (I made a mistake in my math, Scola's 30 now, will be 31 at the end of the season). It's one thing to go after a guy like Melo, but I wouldn't trade any of the young core for one or more guys in their thirties unless it's going to make a _major_ change in the outlook for the team.


----------



## Da Grinch

Knicks4life said:


> Do you thinks the Kings would be willing to do Curry for Dalembert?


probably not straight up, but i could easily see the knicks adding something for kings to bite .


----------



## Bogg

I can't really see D'antoni finding much playing time for a big, offensively limited rebounder/shot blocker like Sam. A guy like Kirilenko could thrive playing in the Knicks system, and pursuing him this summer may be worthwhile, as he had the best years of his career playing power forward and has seemed like he badly needs a change of scenery for several years now.


----------



## iNad925

Bogg said:


> Scola just signed a largeish five-year contract with the Rockets and would have to be traded for in the middle of a career year. Marc Gasol is an unrestricted free agent this coming summer. Gasol's the play.


I don't understand why Knicks fans insist on trading for Carmelo Anthony, when, as many "sources" say that he REALLY wants to play for the Knicks, We can just sign him as a Free Agent.

And as for the Marc Gasol related post, he would be a perfect fit for Amar'e, they way Tyson Chandler is for Dirk Nowitzki.


----------



## LA68

You all seem to have forgotten, D'Antoni had Boris Diaw at center and got to two conference finals. Slow bigs, defense don't exist in his system. Its 7 secs or less !

Melo is on the way, no worries on that. He'll opt out and be an UFA, then sign for whatever NYK can spend. Won't have to give up anyone ! 

How about that ??


----------



## Damian Necronamous

I can definitely see the Knicks dealing Burry's expiring for some immediate help if Melo goes to the Nets and signs that extension. Boris Diaw would be an option.

No way the Knicks trade Gallinari unless they're getting back a star - the team is way too high on him.


----------



## richhobo89

Damian Necronamous said:


> I can definitely see the Knicks dealing Burry's expiring for some immediate help if Melo goes to the Nets and signs that extension. Boris Diaw would be an option.
> 
> No way the Knicks trade Gallinari unless they're getting back a star - the team is way too high on him.


Most definitely, Gallinari is gonna stay a Knick for awhile. As far as I can see, D'Antoni doesn't really care much for defense these days. He's running more run-and-gun than his PHX days.


----------



## Boateng

DeAndre Jordon, Chris Kaman, Marcin Gortat, Jason Thompson, or JaVale McGee. We should try to pursue these guys I think they would fit nicely in our system.


----------



## Da Grinch

Boateng said:


> DeAndre Jordon, Chris Kaman, Marcin Gortat, Jason Thompson, or JaVale McGee. We should try to pursue these guys I think they would fit nicely in our system.


i think spencer hawes would be a good fit.


----------



## Dre

I'd go for Zach Randolph. If Amare's playing center they need a real rebounder, and Zach can step out and hit a little jumper too. Don't know how bad his history is here though.


----------



## Da Grinch

Dre™ said:


> I'd go for Zach Randolph. If Amare's playing center they need a real rebounder, and Zach can step out and hit a little jumper too. Don't know how bad his history is here though.


amar'e playing center doesn't work every night , the knicks need someone who can play it as well.

zach wasn't a bad guy in ny , i assume his history wouldn't be a problem.


----------

